

Ask HN: Review my startup, GroupMo - wdmo

The Pitch: GroupMo provides an easy way of organizing your facebook friends to see a movie. You can peruse movie content and see which facebook friends expressed an interest in seeing each movie. Then, you can round them up by creating a group, invite individuals, and broadcast your movie-going plans on facebook.<p>GroupMo could help people learn about friends' tastes and discover new friends to see a movie.<p>http://www.groupmo.com<p>We're interested in feedback on your experience, suggested improvements, and the concept generally.
======
felipepiresx
kewl

------
gdhillon
ounds good.. you should add Fandago service to purchase movie tickets once
plans are finalized. Btw, what tech stack are you using for front-end and
backend?

~~~
wdmo
thanks. we're currently using fandango. lamp backend

~~~
gdhillon
Are you using Fandango API or just re-directing the users back to Fandango for
purchase?

